# So...1/35 Pod & Chariot?



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Will this be the year? Would be great if they timed it to come out alongside the 1/35 J2 and lighting kit reissues...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I already have the J2 and lighting. I just haven't started on the kit yet due to waiting to get the detailed photo-etch materials. However, I have also been following this and would like to get them to go with the J2 when I am done with it. It has been announced they should be out sometime this year. I can wait as long as they do eventually come out. I am worried it has been in development so long the kit may get cancelled.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RB said:


> Will this be the year? Would be great if they timed it to come out alongside the 1/35 J2 and lighting kit reissues...


Got mine reserved at Culttvman. Yea, I'm anxious too. Nothing new on their website. Reserved along with the big B-9..........


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

I suggest looking at it this way...it was a few decades before Moebius Models came along and produced that dream-come-true 1:35 scale Jupiter 2 model kit...at 18 inches in diameter to boot! If it takes Moebius Models a few more years to come up with the matching 1:35 Space Pod and Chariot model kit, it will still be another dream-come-true kit. So what is the hurry?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

But I have no other models to build until then! :freak:


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, that's different of course.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Wattanasiri said:


> I suggest looking at it this way...it was a few decades before Moebius Models came along and produced that dream-come-true 1:35 scale Jupiter 2 model kit...at 18 inches in diameter to boot! If it takes Moebius Models a few more years to come up with the matching 1:35 Space Pod and Chariot model kit, it will still be another dream-come-true kit. So what is the hurry?


It depends on how long you want to wait for it. I think its been on the books longer than any other Moebius kit with no actual release date in sight yet. What has it been now? 5 years?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> It depends on how long you want to wait for it. I think its been on the books longer than any other Moebius kit with no actual release date in sight yet. What has it been now? 5 years?


It is also one of their most complex kits, being mixed mediums. It will be metal, plastic vacuform and resin, all combined last I was told about it and they want it to be done right. People will complain if it takes too long, people will complain if it comes out and is not "right"....they can't win! Me, I can wait as long as it takes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I much rather wait for them to get it 'right' than rush something like this. I have been waiting since the Sixties for good Lost in Space kits and thus far Moebius has never disappointed me with what they have released.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope they do like they did with the Chariot and release the 1/35 Robot on its own-
A lot of dioramas are depending on it!


----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow...I didn't know about the possibility of these two kits. I'm gonna need a bigger house!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I preordered two back in February of 2010. I'm not complaining necessarily, I do want the kits. In the past Frank has talked of the Irwin Allen license as being finite and that they thought they had time to do everything they wanted to do. Maybe they'll renew the license (if they haven't already). Frank, Dave, Jim, and everyone involved have done miracles with these subjects and treated them far more seriously than most of us had ever hoped for. The Scifi modeling community does indeed owe them a debt. At this point the only complaint I personally could ever have is no figure kits, but I understand not wanting to get tied up in rights, royalties, and likeness approval. It'd be great to have all three LIS vehicles in one constant scale. I just hope time doesn't run out.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

RB said:


> I preordered two back in February of 2010. I'm not complaining necessarily, I do want the kits. In the past Frank has talked of the Irwin Allen license as being finite and that they thought they had time to do everything they wanted to do. Maybe they'll renew the license (if they haven't already). Frank, Dave, Jim, and everyone involved have done miracles with these subjects and treated them far more seriously than most of us had ever hoped for. The Scifi modeling community does indeed owe them a debt. At this point the only complaint I personally could ever have is no figure kits, but I understand not wanting to get tied up in rights, royalties, and likeness approval. It'd be great to have all three LIS vehicles in one constant scale. I just hope time doesn't run out.


No reason to think the license will run out any time soon. The Robot is on the way and there is talk down the road of a re-issue of the Jupiter 2. Good time for fans of The Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

RB said:


> I preordered two back in February of 2010. I'm not complaining necessarily, I do want the kits. In the past Frank has talked of the Irwin Allen license as being finite and that they thought they had time to do everything they wanted to do. Maybe they'll renew the license (if they haven't already). Frank, Dave, Jim, and everyone involved have done miracles with these subjects and treated them far more seriously than most of us had ever hoped for. The Scifi modeling community does indeed owe them a debt. At this point the only complaint I personally could ever have is no figure kits, but I understand not wanting to get tied up in rights, royalties, and likeness approval. It'd be great to have all three LIS vehicles in one constant scale. I just hope time doesn't run out.


I can understand that sentiment. Looking at this from a positive angle...along with the phenomenal Jupiter 2 kit, the company did produce great Chariot and Space Pod model kits. If the 1:35 versions never materialize for whatever reason, I am quite happy with the Lost in Space kits the company delivered on for the reason you stated rather well, "Frank, Dave, Jim, and everyone involved have done miracles with these subjects and treated them far more seriously than most of us had ever hoped for."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Maybe they'll time the pod/chariot kit to come out with the reissue of the J2 AND upgrade the robot to the more accurate dimensions they'll have on the 1/6th robot kit.


----------



## spacetrader2000 (Jul 19, 2009)

According to this from Monsters in Motion the kit will include the 1/35 robot and has an Aug. 5th release date.
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...hariot-space-pod-1-35-scale-model-kit-p-16215


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

spacetrader2000 said:


> According to this from Monsters in Motion the kit will include the 1/35 robot and has an Aug. 5th release date.
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...hariot-space-pod-1-35-scale-model-kit-p-16215


MiM is not known for giving accurate release dates on kits in development. If you want to know actual information and not speculation, go to the Moebius facebook page and ask them yourself. They are good about responding.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

While I was roving the Moebius facebook page I came across this piece of interesting news:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*......OK, so we really dont know "when" it will be released, right ?*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

At this point who knows. They have been working on it what now, 3 years?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I just hope they are not a limited run like the large TV Seaview was. Separating the kits is probably a good idea as it will make it more affordable.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC they are going to be rather complicated mixed media kits- resin, photo-etch, vacuform and styrene have mentioned. The reason they are doing such a complicated kit is that they want to get the details right, not 'just good enough' as you would with a straight styrene kit. 
I am glad they are taking they time to do this right. Considering the rather small market these kits are aimed at- mostly prior owners of the Jupiter 2 kit (which did not sell as well as hoped) and builders with a higher than casual skill level to assemble a multi-media kit, I am just happy they are even thinking of producing it. I look upon this like the Flying Sub/Landing Gear accessory set- not everyone will buy them but those who do are grateful.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, they'll be as detailed and intricate as their larger brothers. (And the details are virtually identical to the big kits.) They are beauties ... I got to "play" with the prototypes a couple of years back.


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Mixed media is not the biggest problem. That darn Chariot is a monster to put together no matter what you make it out of. I haven't decided if I am willing to go through the pain again just to have an in scale display piece for my Jupiter. 

Even so, I probably will buy it, and hope to construct it some day. 

Doubt I would want the pod as part of the same display, so my old 1/24 th will be just fine on its own. Glad they are splitting the kits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would hope the details on the kits would be better than the big kits which are mediocre. The big Chariot and Pod are not that good. Not bad, but not good.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I asked a direct question about the release on their Facebook page and they said they are shooting for the end of this year. No other release details given.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tower Hobbies (again not always the best indicator) says Feb or next year


----------

